# Dead Forum and Tranny Conspiracy



## azza1971 (Feb 26, 2016)

You heard that right, the distinct lack of anything tranny related and no activity on this site is not just a coincidence, its a conspiracy fuzzy britches, bring back the tranny and the site will improve, you hear that Prince, Heavy, Captn?


----------



## charley (Feb 26, 2016)

..anything for you Azza .....


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 27, 2016)

i appreciate the time you took to do that post and the effort you put in will not go unrewarded my good fellow. Its just a shame Griffith or KOS are not around to see the men with Tits


----------



## heckler7 (Feb 27, 2016)

the tranny thing was funny when threads were lame, but I like to see some nice tits and pussy


----------



## Intense (Feb 27, 2016)

GD azza gimmick


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 27, 2016)

This forum is improving already!


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 28, 2016)

knew you would like that, this is no AZZA gimmick, id have to admit Intense, you must be a special kind of stupid, i have on about 6 occasions requested my password via email, it has never come, you cant reset it if it don?t come, thats like trying to win gold lotto with no ticket you dumb bitch


----------



## Intense (Feb 28, 2016)

azza3693 said:


> knew you would like that, this is no AZZA gimmick, id have to admit Intense, you must be a special kind of stupid, i have on about 6 occasions requested my password via email, it has never come, you cant reset it if it don?t come, thats like trying to win gold lotto with no ticket you dumb bitch




Yet you tried it 6 times, you dumb cunt


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 29, 2016)

well stop calling it a gimmick, your a dumb cunt, your still fucking here lol


----------



## heckler7 (Feb 29, 2016)

negged for being a gimmick


----------



## Intense (Feb 29, 2016)

azza3693 said:


> well stop calling it a gimmick, your a dumb cunt, your still fucking here lol




IMF is my home, dumb cunt.


----------



## charley (Feb 29, 2016)

azza3693 said:


> well stop calling it a gimmick, your a dumb cunt, your still fucking here lol



... here's your old avi....     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   ..it's that german artist,


----------



## heckler7 (Feb 29, 2016)

charley said:


> ... here's your old avi....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


new avi


----------



## charley (Feb 29, 2016)

azza3693 said:


> well stop calling it a gimmick, your a dumb cunt, your still fucking here lol



,,,I think your artist was Edvard Munch...
Born in 1863 in L?ten, Norway, famed painter Edvard Munch established a  free-flowing, psychological-themed style all his own. His painting "The  Scream" ("The Cry"; 1893), is one of the most recognizable works in the  history of art. His later works proved to be less intense, but his  earlier, darker paintings ensured his legacy. A testament to his  importance, "The Scream" sold for more than $119 million in 2012?setting  a new record.


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 3, 2016)

Big news is coming!


----------



## heckler7 (Mar 3, 2016)

theCaptn' said:


> Big news is coming!


lolz, you found azzas password


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 4, 2016)

heckler7 said:


> lolz, you found azzas password



Even better!


----------



## azza1971 (Mar 4, 2016)

what could be better


----------

